# Update 2.5 Screenshots



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Home Screen w/collections List










Collection










New Home Screen Menu










New Font Menu










New Settings Page










Social Network Page










Password Menu









PDF Menu









PDF Normal









PDF Zoomed 150


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

So awesome! Thanks so much for getting, loading and sharing these screenshots with us! I can't wait!


----------



## sillyolebear (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi... I am very sorry if this is a dumb question. I am confused what this all means. I am new to the kindle world. Is this an update and how do I get it on my kindle.  Thanks


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

sillyolebear said:


> Hi... I am very sorry if this is a dumb question. I am confused what this all means. I am new to the kindle world. Is this an update and how do I get it on my kindle. Thanks


Hi! Welcome to KB! And no question is dumb! Yes, it is an update. From what I understand, it's not available yet for manual download. It won't be available for manual download until late May. But there are a lucky few who are getting the update a bit earlier through Whispernet. You have to make sure you don't have a font hack or screensaver hack first, and then you can leave your Whispernet on for a while and try your luck. There's no guarantee you'll get it right away, though.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Collection Home Page - Book cover displayed is the book you most recently opened from the collection.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Shammers.  The Collections list - did you create the collections or is that built into the update?  Have fun playing.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Thanks Shammers. The Collections list - did you create the collections or is that built into the update? Have fun playing.


You create your own collections and name them. I'm not very creative...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

shammers said:


> You create your own collections and name them. I'm not very creative...


Yes you are, but with mine, most of them would fall in one category in your list! Because I tend to read many in the same genre!


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for posting those screen shots. Can't wait to start making collections.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Awesome - now I just have to find the thread to uninstall the hacks. Anyone know if the hacks will work after the updqate? I will miss my "library" screen saver that matches my skin - it is the only one that I use.

OT  BTW: How do you make screen shots?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sem said:


> OK, Awesome - now I just have to find the thread to uninstall the hacks. Anyone know if the hacks will work after the updqate? I will miss my "library" screen saver that matches my skin - it is the only one that I use.
> 
> OT BTW: How do you make screen shots?


This link had the information for removing the screensaver. There will probably be another hack after the update to put them back on. Kindle Hacks Files



luvmy4brats said:


> <alt> + <shift> + G (all at the sane time) will snap a screenshot. Once you've taken the shots you want, hook your Kindle up to your computer. The screenshots will be in the documents folder as .gif files.


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)

shammers said:


> You create your own collections and name them. I'm not very creative...


hi,

can you create sub-collections?

Felix


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Shammers - Thanks for the info and the screenshots. Can I ask a question about the Collections feature? Once you add a book to one of the Collections and it shows up in that folder, does it disappear from the home screen pages or are all your items listed below the Collections as normal, as well as in the relevant Collection folders? Also, is it possible to have subfolders within Collections?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

shammers said:


> You create your own collections and name them. I'm not very creative...


Is there a limit to how many 'collections' you can create? Can you make your collections author's names so that all books are organized by authors last name instead of genre?

Thanks for taking the time to do the screenshots for us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you put a book in more than one collection?

I also wonder, as someone else asked, about 'sub-collections'?

And THANK YOU shammers for sharing. . . . . .this is how we know the whole update thing isn't just a myth!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Shammers, thanks for the screenshots, I may finally break down and upgrade my K1 to a K2. There is finally a reason!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice!  I may actually have to uninstall my screensaver and font hacks to get this update.  I hope I remember how, lol.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the screenshots!  I can't wait for this update.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good! Thanks for the caps! Yes there is a reason.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the screenshots. Love the collections feature.

Did you just happen to get the upgrade, or were you notified that Amazon would like you to try it out before its more widely released at the end of May? I'm really anxious to get my upgrade, can you tell??


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't WAIT for this update!!!  I ALMOST wish I didn't know about it yet, I hate waiting!!  LOL!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm getting all tingly inside.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Grr, now I can't get the update til I go home and remove the screensaver hack. And then I won't even know if I'm in the "early adopters" testing group. But yay!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

NOT FAIR!! Us early supporters, with our KKs, are being ignored... WE WANT UPDATES ... WE WANT UPDATES... WE WANT UPDATES!!!


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

So the collections are actually based on tags you add to the metadata of your book file?  If that's the case it would be nice if such tagging could be done via the Amazon website interface where it would be easier to do a large number of books at once.  Then, when you sync a book up to the Kindle that you perhaps had archived it would automatically go to the appropriate archive.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh Oh Oh!!! I just turned on my whispernet, I have no hacks.. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE! hahaha.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

FearNot said:


> NOT FAIR!! Us early supporters, with our KKs, are being ignored... WE WANT UPDATES ... WE WANT UPDATES... WE WANT UPDATES!!!


DITTO!!!! I'm pouty.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Can someone remind me how I know if the new update is installed on my Kindle?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Can someone remind me how I know if the new update is installed on my Kindle?


Home -> Menu -> Settings. You will see the current system software version at the bottom right of the Kindle screen.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting the screenshots.  It's nice to know that Amazon is finally giving us an organizational system!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Andra said:


> Thank you so much for posting the screenshots. It's nice to know that Amazon is finally giving us an organizational system!


Yea, this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, very nice.  I'm looking forward to getting this update.  Thanks for sharing, shammers, the screen shots are great.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

FearNot said:


> NOT FAIR!! Us early supporters, with our KKs, are being ignored... WE WANT UPDATES ... WE WANT UPDATES... WE WANT UPDATES!!!


Are you saying that the Kindle 1 isn't getting one?!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Are you saying that the Kindle 1 isn't getting one?!


Definitely not at this time


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

waiting waiting waiting

Can you only sort Amazon purchases into the Collections?


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

felixflex said:


> hi,
> 
> can you create sub-collections?
> 
> ...


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)

shammers said:


> [quote author=Felix]
> hi,
> 
> can you create sub-collections?


I don't think so - I did try but it didn't seem to be an option. I went to a collection I had already created then hit the menu button to see if I had the option to create a collection within the collection - but no luck.

I'd also like to give a belated thanks to all the KB'ers that helped me figure out how to post the screenshots. This Board is such a great resource and I really appreciate all the contributions.
[/quote]

thanks shammers,

just realized that i got the 2.5 update   

never got 2.4 so I thought I would have to wait until May for 2.5 

testing now!

Felix


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

You can put all book and PDF files into Collections - doesn't matter if they are Amazon or not.  Also I have been using Calibre so all the files on my Kindle are in folders and I've changed metadata but that didn't interfere with anything.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks great, can't wait for the update.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Shammers, thank you so much for taking the time to make and post such a wide variety of screenshots!  Can't wait, can't wait....


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Also, is it possible to have subfolders within Collections?


I just talked to customer service and they said you can put folders within folders.


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I just talked to customer service and they said you can put folders within folders.


did they tell you how to do it?

I just can't figure it out


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great screen shots


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

shammers:  Thank you very much for sharing the screen shots.  

I don't usually get a very good wireless signal because of where I live but tonight I turned it on and tried it.  Oh I was so! freakin! excited! when I saw something was downloading.  Hurray!

Except...it was a book I forgot I ordered about two months ago and I must have clicked to have it sent to my Kindle instead of computer when I ordered.  So sad!

So, until I get the update, I'll have to be Jealous.  (Notice that was with a capital "J".)  

I cannot WAIT for this update but even more so now that I see what it looks like.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I saw the absolutely massive high end font, but have any of you with the update turned the TTS on and moved around the menus to see it they talk?  If that is so, that would mean Amazon has added the blind accessible features as well.

Also, is the browser more full featured with this update?

Gene


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I saw the absolutely massive high end font, but have any of you with the update turned the TTS on and moved around the menus to see it they talk? If that is so, that would mean Amazon has added the blind accessible features as well.
> 
> Also, is the browser more full featured with this update?
> 
> ...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, this looks nice.  I have to uninstall the font I installed as soon as I find how.  The screensaver has never bothered me.  I never even notice it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Lonestar, go check out some of the screensaver threads, I bet there are some you would rather have than what comes standard.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6508.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22045.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8611.0.html
And if you like author's signatures, 911 Jason did some great ones
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14035.0.html
There are plenty more, just search through the boards.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is so exciting. I can't wait. I'm glad I didn't do any of the hacks on my K2. I had to keep sending it back to get one without sun fade, that I decided not to put any of the hacks on the newest one. I hope that will make it easier to get the upgrade automatically.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a question about the collections feature.  Is it possible to put the same book into two different collections?  For example...have it under an author and then separately in a series collection?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

travelgirl said:


> I have a question about the collections feature. Is it possible to put the same book into two different collections? For example...have it under an author and then separately in a series collection?


Yes. it says on Amazon.com:-

Books can appear in more than one collection: You can associate a single book or other item from your library with multiple collections if you wish.

The complete description of the new feature - http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_k2land_org?nodeId=200375840


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Yes. it says on Amazon.com:-
> 
> Books can appear in more than one collection: You can associate a single book or other item from your library with multiple collections if you wish.
> 
> The complete description of the new feature - http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_k2land_org?nodeId=200375840


SWEEET! Thanks!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

teiresias said:


> So the collections are actually based on tags you add to the metadata of your book file? If that's the case it would be nice if such tagging could be done via the Amazon website interface where it would be easier to do a large number of books at once. Then, when you sync a book up to the Kindle that you perhaps had archived it would automatically go to the appropriate archive.


Agreed. And we could start tagging before we get the update.

I also use Calibre, but I keep have issues with my computers so I haven't got very far in updating metadata there. Guess I should make sure I've got my Amazon titles downloaded as well. That is if the collections will recognize that metadata.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Has it been proven that tags are necessary for the Collections? It appears to me that since you can name the Collections anything you want, and aren't bound to 'categories' or 'genres', that you essentially have to go book by book to put them in Collections, and thus tagging/metadata don't really matter. Or am I reading this wrong?

From http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_k2land_org?nodeId=200375840 :

To add or remove collection items:
Highlight the collection name on the Home screen. 
Move the 5-way controller to the right to reveal the collection options. 
Select "Add/Remove Items" with the 5-way controller. 
Highlight and select a title you wish to add or remove. Items currently in the collection will display a check mark to the right of the title. 
Select "Done" at the bottom of the screen when you've finished editing your collection.

Seems kind of backwards, in a way -- you choose the Collection name first, then choose what book(s) to put in it. So if you want to put a book in more than one Collection, you have to highlight the different Collection names each time first, rather than go to the book each time and then to the Collection name (which seems more intuitive to me).


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I uninstalled the hacks on both my K2 and KDX... no dice, I'm not one of the chosen. 

I'm kind of wondering how they chose who got the update now... people who have the international versions? People who have sent in a lot of feedback? People who have bought lots of books?

>_< I wanna know!

I sent kindle CS an email, asking if they could send me the update. Hey, it's worth a shot.


----------



## sweetgirl1226 (Feb 25, 2010)

I've heard that you don't have to wait for the 2.5 update, some people are saying that you can download it yourself....does anyone know if this true 

Thanks!!


----------



## madman2600 (Apr 30, 2010)

Can someone with the new update for the DX demonstrate pdf viewing/zooming/etc via uploading a video to youtube or something similar?  I've been on the fence now for a while regarding e-readers, and I'm thinking this new update may help me make a decision.  If you could show what it's like in landscape mode as well, that'd be awesome...

Thanks!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

sweetgirl1226 said:


> I've heard that you don't have to wait for the 2.5 update, some people are saying that you can download it yourself....does anyone know if this true
> 
> Thanks!!


It has been in the past. I have always done the manual update. I usually see a link here on KB. I'll dig and see if I can find one on Amazon.

Don't see it. Just says


> The 2.5 software update for Kindle and Kindle DX is coming soon. We are rolling out the new software update to a limited group of Kindle users and plan a broad release in late May 2010. Check back here for updates on the release schedule.


----------



## sweetgirl1226 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks! mom133d...I saw that on Amazon too, but I just thought that maybe I was looking in the wrong place. Thanks again!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

So can you change the authors name on the book? Some are first name, some are last name, etc. Or the ones I've had Amazon convert for me have my email address in place of the authors name. I have heard you can do that in Calibre, but I think they doesn't change on the Kindle, just the list in Calibre.

This helps make up for the fact that I can't get some books I want at the moment, due to this Penguin/Amazon issue..... It helps, but doesn't totally make up for it!


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info! 

Hey, can you increase the size of the font for the table of contents and so forth (for the folks with low vision)? 

How much clearer is the text after the update?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for providing this info and the screen shots.

Those of us who have not received the upgrade yet may have to wait until the end of May to be able to do the manual upgrade.
But at least we now know what is coming.

Thanks again.

Just sayin.....


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if collections also works on Personal Docs as well as Books?  Can you have a collection with both items in it, or are they separate?  Or has personal docs as a sort option been discontinued?


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Has it been proven that tags are necessary for the Collections?


You don't need to tag your books before putting them in Collections - and I'm not sure it would help anyway. It is possible that putting the books into the Collections somehow "tags" them at that time but the Kindle must be managing that because you can rename an existing Collection without having to "rebuild" it.

Someone also asked if you can put personal documents into Collections - the answer is yes. And you can mix PDFs, samples, personal docs, and books in a Collection.

Someone else posted that Amazon CS told them they could create sub-collections. I don't believe that is true. I have tried every which way I can think of to do it and haven't been successful.

And just to reiterate - you can put a book in multiple collections (i.e unread, fiction, and mystery)


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

"Update my Kindle" is shaded out on my Kindle 2.

Gene


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Shammers, can you modify the authors name?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> "Update my Kindle" is shaded out on my Kindle 2.
> 
> Gene


When you receive the update, the kindle will automatically reboot anyway, so even if you have got the upgrade, the 'update my kindle' will be shaded out. The only way you can tell is by checking the version at the bottom of the page. The only reason I know this is because I had the kindle in my hands and the page started changing and I realised I was receiving an update (2.3.4 I think?) However, because I had hacks on it, when it tried to restart, I got the error message that the update had failed so it went back to where it was before.
I now have all hacks off and am patiently waiting......


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Questions for someone who already has the 2.5 update:
Suppose a book purchased from Amazon that is in one or more Collections is archived. When the book is downloaded again, does the book automatically belong to the Collections it belonged to before it was archived? EDIT: Just saw the answer to this on http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_k2land_org?nodeId=200375840. However I suspect that this is like annotations. Yes if there has been a chance or allowed to back up at Amazon, No if not backed up.

Suppose a book not from Amazon, sample, or personal document is in one or more Collections is deleted from the Kindle and then put back on the Kindle, does the document belong to the Collections it belonged to before it was deleted?

For imported Collections, will the imported Collection know about non-Amazon items?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I want this update!  I want it!  I want it!  I want it!  Now!


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

What's the deal with the password feature?  How does that work?


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> Shammers, can you modify the authors name?


Not with the Kindle - but you can with Calibre.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Yes if there has been a chance or allowed to back up at Amazon, No if not backed up.
> 
> Suppose a book not from Amazon, sample, or personal document is in one or more Collections is deleted from the Kindle and then put back on the Kindle, does the document belong to the Collections it belonged to before it was deleted?


I deleted a book (amazon) I had already put in a collection and when I downloaded it again (1 min later) from Amazon it went directly into the collection. I then imported the same book into Calibre - edited the metadata and sent it back to the Kindle - it went directly into the correct collections again. I don't know how Amazon is "tagging" the books for collection but I don't think that it has anything to do with annotations.

I haven't tried with a PDF yet -but I'll let you know.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

There is a link to downloading the 2.5 update for the DX on MobileRead.com and it seems to work.


----------



## elmoglick (Apr 22, 2009)

> There is a link to downloading the 2.5 update for the DX on MobileRead.com and it seems to work.


That's only for the International version. Still nothing for either of the two US models.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

felixflex said:


> did they tell you how to do it?
> 
> I just can't figure it out


Sorry, I had just asked in passing, I called about something else. I have since read on the Amazon forum that you can't, so I don't know if the CS was correct or not.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

shammers said:


> I deleted a book (amazon) I had already put in a collection and when I downloaded it again (1 min later) from Amazon it went directly into the collection. I then imported the same book into Calibre - edited the metadata and sent it back to the Kindle - it went directly into the correct collections again. I don't know how Amazon is "tagging" the books for collection but I don't think that it has anything to do with annotations.
> 
> I haven't tried with a PDF yet -but I'll let you know.


Thanks! Since I live where the WN signal is unreliable and slow, this sounds as if that might not be a problem with this feature.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I just read on Amazon that beta testing is done and it is being released. Hope it's true!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I just read on Amazon that beta testing is done and it is being released. Hope it's true!


Can you give us a link to this announcement?


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

could you comment on the new "crispness " of fonts thats supposedly part of this update?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Can you give us a link to this announcement?


 _Patti D. says:
After hearing various rumors here about "lists" for updates, I gave CS a call. I spoke with a "Kindle specialist." He said that this is no longer a Beta software and that it is now a full release. It will be rolled out over the next few weeks, then made available for the manual updates.

He said there is no list that can get your kindle moved higher up the list for the roll outs. He DID say that there is a list he could put it on where they would verify later that you GOT the software update.

He also verified that recently used collections will move to the top. I suggested it as a future update and he's going to pass the word along. If enough of us ask for this, then maybe it'll come later. I'm happy just to get the collections, though, really. _

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_np?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=15&cdThread=Tx30NQR92M41169&displayType=tagsDetail#CustomerDiscussionsNew


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

A post I just read here makes me wonder. Is there anyone out there whose device has updated, who has the *non*-international version of the device? 

I'm hoping that we early K2 owners won't be dead last in receiving the update. Someone has to be, so I'm not going to worry about it; but maybe I can be hopeful, since the update could theoretically be pushed out over both Sprint and AT&T in parallel. The only hitch I can imagine, is if there was some difference in hardware between the two device versions that needed to be accounted for in the programming code.

Re. screensavers: Anyone know whether this update gets rid of poor Emily?   None of the other screensavers bother me at all, but I just can't stand that image of Emily Dickinson. I change it every time she comes up. I very much like the fish screensaver that was added in the last update.

I like the idea of being able to place the same book in numerous categories. That way I could have a 'Science Fiction' category, and an 'Asimov' category, etc. Especially nice for favorite, prolific authors who write in multiple genres or are otherwise hard to classify. One could make a separate category for each series, too, if any are huge. I bet one could use Calibre to change title information so it would read: "Wheel of Time 1: The Eye of the World" etc. That way all titles in the huger series would sort in order under their genre and under their authors' names.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I've read that some international users are now able to surf all of the web, not just Wiki, etc. Nice for them, but I WANT MY UPDATE!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> I've read that some international users are now able to surf all of the web, not just Wiki, etc. Nice for them, but I WANT MY UPDATE!


I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but I can type in any URL I want to with my k2i (version 2.3.3), already, and bookmark it if I want to. It's just that the k2i has such a primitive browser that I wouldn't really want to use it except as a last resort.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If they don't roll something similar for the K1 I might need to get a new Kindle. hmmm do I have the patience to wait for possible price drops on the DX or the K3 which has not been announced so who knows when it is coming.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but I can type in any URL I want to with my k2i (version 2.3.3), already, and bookmark it if I want to. It's just that the k2i has such a primitive browser that I wouldn't really want to use it except as a last resort.


That was for the countries that did not have the 'experimental' browser.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> That was for the countries that did not have the 'experimental' browser.


Oh ok! I get it now. I was pretty confused there for a minute!


----------



## neil (May 2, 2010)

For those that have the update, can you tell me if there is an improvement on the battery life? My Kindle 2 lasted for about 6-7 days til the last update came out.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> If they don't roll something similar for the K1 I might need to get a new Kindle. hmmm do I have the patience to wait for possible price drops on the DX or the K3 which has not been announced so who knows when it is coming.


If you see a price drop, that probably means that the K3 or DX2 is on the way.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Waiting for the update is even worse than Kindle watch! I have checked my settings compulsively ALL day. I tell myself it will come when it comes but I am not listening!


----------



## cnh1036 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. I can't wait for mine to update!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

sem said:


> Waiting for the update is even worse than Kindle watch! I have checked my settings compulsively ALL day. I tell myself it will come when it comes but I am not listening!


Heh, heh, heh. I'm doing the same thing!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And one has to do without the personal screensavers and/or better fonts.

Hope this happens soon.

Just sayin.....


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

sem said:


> Waiting for the update is even worse than Kindle watch! I have checked my settings compulsively ALL day. I tell myself it will come when it comes but I am not listening!


. I'm also checking for the update often but worse is I'm filling the in between time with playing words with friends on my iPod .....yet another obsessive/compulsive behavior. It's all soooooo crazy! LOL


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

DD said:


> Heh, heh, heh. I'm doing the same thing!


me 2.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, I'll be checking, checking.......


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm constantly checking because I am DYING for folders. I even updated to 2.3 finally because I was worried about not being able to update if I didn't have 2.3.


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh man, I have been keeping my wireless on 24/7 -- I removed my SS hack as soon as I heard about the 2.5 update.  I can't wait for folders!!


----------



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

DD said:


> Heh, heh, heh. I'm doing the same thing!


I'm waiting for the update as well. I even uninstalled the font hack so that I would get it. Then I realized I couldn't read text on the Kindle too well... 

I'm one of those who is hoping that the new fonts will be easier to read.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Can't wait for this update


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

dougmon said:


> I'm waiting for the update as well. I even uninstalled the font hack so that I would get it. Then I realized I couldn't read text on the Kindle too well...
> 
> I'm one of those who is hoping that the new fonts will be easier to read.


I am like you.

My eyesight is bad enough, that I will probably leave the font hack installed until one is created to the new software release.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I had to do something as well. The result is a hackless Kindle.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I read that CS said you can create sub collections, but those with the update have not been able to do so. If you created the sub collection first, and then added it to a larger collection, would that work? For example, say I created a collection called Orson Scott Card and added all of his books to it. Then I created  a collection called Science Fiction and then added the  Card collection to that. Would that work?

Can't wait to get this update and experiment with it myself. Am also obsessively checking to see if it's arrived.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone gotten the update today? I didn't.

It's not like I'll have time to categorize my books before next week, anyway, because I have a paper due. I want it anyway!


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

My April 13 'registered' US K2 has not updated. The Internet and computers have made many of us so impatient.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the pics, Shammers. Now I really can't wait, but I guess I'll have to.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I just tried to create a sub-collection, and there does not seem to be a way to do it.  Within a collection, there is no menu choice to make a new collection, and the only place to put a new collection when making one from the Home screen is the home screen.

When I put an item in a collection, it no longer shows up on the home screen on its own, so it's a way of cleaning up the home screen. Nice!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd like to see the home screen be font adjustable as well.  However at the same time, Amazon would have to be careful how they did it because if it all runs together, it is going to be hard to tell what you are selecting.

I would also like to see the dialog boxes which alert you to actions the Kindle does or doesn't do enlarged.

Finally, the ability to invert the image from positive to negative.

Gene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23791.msg444053.html#msg444053

I compared it to my K1 by making sure the size of the image was similar to my K1's screen size. The largest is quite a bit bigger than the largest on my K1!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have had a hackless Kindle for over a week now.  My 13yo son asked me the other day about the screensaver.  He never has seen the original Kindle screensavers!!!  I'm tired of waiting and hoping and compulsively checking for the update.  Today is Mothers Day and I SURE would like to get my update today!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I really want this update. I hope I get it soon.


----------



## SharonK (May 19, 2010)

I read where someone hated one of the original screensavers and would change it whenever it popped up. My Kindle is still new, just finished my first book, so of course I'm waiting patiently for the update and any new hacks to add nice screensavers.  But is there a way to change the screensaver you are looking at other than taking the Kindle out of sleep mode?

S.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't look at my kindle while it is in sleep mode longer than it takes to put it in the case or get it out of sleep mode *shrugs*
But, to answer your question. No there isn't a way to change the screen saver without taking it out of sleep mode.


----------



## SharonK (May 19, 2010)

LauraB said:


> I don't look at my kindle while it is in sleep mode longer than it takes to put it in the case or get it out of sleep mode *shrugs*
> But, to answer your question. No there isn't a way to change the screen saver without taking it out of sleep mode.


I thought that might be the answer, but thanks for letting me know. Everytime I read the different sections I find good information. 

S.


----------

